
Senate Passes Small-Business Aid Bill - drewr
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/09/16/business/AP-US-SmallBusinessLend.html?_r=1&hp
======
protomyth
"Amendments earlier in the week sought to lift a much-criticized healthcare
tax reporting requirement that both Democrats and Republicans agree needs to
be fixed. But the amendments failed as senators could not agree on a way to
recoup the $17 billion in revenue that would be lost by doing away with the
provision." - [http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-pn-
small-b...](http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-pn-small-
business-bill-20100917,0,2992847.story)

------
yummyfajitas
Wow, congress seems to have their eyes on the prize. They've given businesses
some help with what appears to be the _smallest_ problem [1] they face.

[http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/14/whats-
holding-b...](http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/14/whats-holding-back-
small-businesses/)

Way to go guys.

[1] A rough guesstimate since it's hard to read that stupid graph. Inflation
might be smaller.

